# Contrary to Popular Belief, Seniors Like to Play with Stuff..



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

I forgot to add that group participation is always encouraged here, so don't hesitate to add what your fave thing to play with is.  Don't be shy, we can help by sharing our own ideas on what to play with You can be a hero in a lonely seniors life that is out there wondering what on Earth they can play with today:dunno:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 8, 2014)

I love to play. I wish my husband was interested in playing cards and board games, but he's not. I have to find other ways to amuse myself.
One thing I do is to take small scraps of fabric & sew them into tiny bean bags. I love the way bean bags feel. I love playing with them.
Another thing I like to play with is aluminum foil and clay. Then I can play with the things I make.
I also like playing with puzzles. 500 or even 1000 pieces. So much fun.

View attachment 5754

View attachment 5755

View attachment 5756


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm odd man out here. I don't care for games online or in real time. Don't even watch quiz shows and such. And the same for puzzles.:yawning:

But I am an artist with a background as a graphic designer, but also crafts. So I would say for me to play is to undertake any creative endeavor. And thinking of what is most recent; that might be when we first moved in here I did a series of mural and decorative florals on the walls. They're gone now due to painting over them later on.

I entered a contest for seniors and won best Christmas card design which they used for their corporate cards. Online I make tags/siggys for the members of my YUKU board. 

But any sort of craft project interests me except I am so not into crocheting and that sort of thing.

I like your lizard guys there, Lois. They would really lend themselves to bright colors. And how about some tiny beads on them for texture.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 8, 2014)

I play with my cats.
i also like just fiddling about, so today I am going to play in my garden, with my cats....pulling up weeds; and just mooching.
if it is warm enough....I will flip through a book out there too..


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I play with my cats.
> i also like just fiddling about, so today I am going to play in my garden, with my cats....pulling up weeds; and just mooching.
> if it is warm enough....I will flip through a book out there too..



Hey Viv...


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 8, 2014)

That is the kind of thing Gael!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 8, 2014)

_*Loved the Patty Cake video specially the voice over*_:lofl:


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> That is the kind of thing Gael!



I am not a cat person, but they do have such ingenious playfulness. And graceful too.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Loved the Patty Cake video specially the voice over*_:lofl:




Me too! Can you imagine if you ever actually heard them talking like that! The shock would kill ya!:eek1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh this was wonderful to see Lois!!  Oh wow, I was hoping it would "catch" and your reply is just fabulous!!  I wish I really did have some things I play with, but of course I was just being silly.  I do play some games like Hidden Object, but puzzles would be great to start, and sewing again!!  Ty Lois, :bighug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> I'm odd man out here. I don't care for games online or in real time. Don't even watch quiz shows and such. And the same for puzzles.:yawning:
> 
> But I am an artist with a background as a graphic designer, but also crafts. So I would say for me to play is to undertake any creative endeavor. And thinking of what is most recent; that might be when we first moved in here I did a series of mural and decorative florals on the walls. They're gone now due to painting over them later on.
> 
> ...



Being talented and creative counts as playing Gael!! Your stuff sounds wonderful and I don't doubt you would win lots of prizes!  I can see it just in the way you know how to accessorize & dress!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I play with my cats.
> i also like just fiddling about, so today I am going to play in my garden, with my cats....pulling up weeds; and just mooching.
> if it is warm enough....I will flip through a book out there too..



This is wonderful Viv, for one thing, there hardly an animal more fun to play with then a cat!!  I've had a couple when I was young, and they liked to play so much they keep me up at night, lol!!  And I will be thinking of you out there playing in the dirt too!! Love that!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> Hey Viv...




Oh that is the best, I just love that, those kitties, and what timing!!  Thanks Gael, this is just way excellent!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Loved the Patty Cake video specially the voice over*_:lofl:



I can't remember seeing a better cat video, it is amazing how the guys got everything to jive like that!!


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

I like to play with Izzy, my dog, He isn't two until June, so he's still very playful. He will drop his toys at our feet until one of us starts to play back.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> I like to play with Izzy, my dog, He isn't two until June, so he's still very playful. He will drop his toys at our feet until one of us starts to play back.



Dogs are awesome too, they never tire do they, and the soggier their toys get, the more they want you to pick them up:awman:


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Being talented and creative counts as playing Gael!! Your stuff sounds wonderful and I don't doubt you would win lots of prizes!  I can see it just in the way you know how to accessorize & dress!! Denise



Very kind of you to say, nw. Well, I do believe that everyone has creativity in some form. Might be someone is a creative cook, seamstress, problem solver, mystery unraveler, etc.


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

Denise, What's going on today?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree, I have a gal-friend from highschool that is super-grandma.  She plays "with" her grandkids and the other day built an indoor fort with them.  I just admirer her so much, but she doesn't see any of it as work, it's just as fun for her, lol

this was in reply to Gaels last


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

Gail, You haven't met my hubby. I've known him 47 years, and I've never seen him play at anything.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, What's going on today?



I am just doing this and puppy-sitting Ina How about you down thar in Texas??  Did I tell you I have a close friend in Llano? I think that is a ways from you though.  She's a rodeo gal (was a trick-rider in her youth) and now she runs a little Western-wear shop


----------



## 0020Mariah (Mar 8, 2014)

TY nwlady, I loved this thread. Reading about what all of you guys do for fun is a delight.
I like playing board games with grandchildren (checkers & monopoly), cards, puzzles (I even do them in the computer).
I use to do all sort of crafts; I stop due to Glaucoma problems and I gave away all materials and tools (I regret this). 

Keep up the good spirit and enjoy all things you like to do.
 :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm doing the laundry today. :sosad:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

0020Mariah said:


> TY nwlady, I loved this thread. Reading about what all of you guys do for fun is a delight.
> I like playing board games with grandchildren (checkers & monopoly), cards, puzzles (I even do them in the computer).
> I use to do all sort of crafts; I stop due to Glaucoma problems and I gave away all materials and tools (I regret this).
> 
> ...



Hi Mariah, it is fun to see what all the gals do  There is such a good bunch here and I'm glad you joined us!!  I am sorry about the glaucoma, I think you will find another way to play and have fun though, maybe get some ideas from the other gals, hugs, Denise PS just getting to be here is fun for me, but I do want to do some creative things eventually.


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

Izzy is farting big time today. So I'm not hugging him right now, but I still have the hubby to squeeze. :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

My husband used to have a model train set-up, that was fun to watch and play with.  It had all the tiny little trees, benches, buildings, etc.  I see a lot of adults at the parks playing with remote planes and helicopters, kites, etc....neat stuff!  I have a dog and a cat who I play with when I'm in the mood, mostly the cat, he like to chase and jump after those wand thingys...but usually destroys them within the first day.  I'm not one for games, maybe the occasional crossword puzzle when I have time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband used to have a model train set-up, that was fun to watch and play with.  It had all the tiny little trees, benches, buildings, etc.  I see a lot of adults at the parks playing with remote planes and helicopters, kites, etc....neat stuff!  I have a dog and a cat who I play with when I'm in the mood, mostly the cat, he like to chase and jump after those wand thingys...but usually destroys them within the first day.  I'm not one for games, maybe the occasional crossword puzzle when I have time.



I remember my older brother's train-set, it was so cool!  I think he had a few things, like little buildings etc  This would have been about 1952 I think, well, a couple years later.  I used to like to take a thin elastic cord and tie it to a hook on the ceiling.  then put a little something like foil, etc. on it, and my cat would play for the longest time, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Izzy is farting big time today. So I'm not hugging him right now, but I still have the hubby to squeeze. :bigwink:



Well thanks for sharing that Ina, and just a word of advice, I wouldn't squeeze the hubby too hard:danger:


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

Share and share alike. I wuv u 2 Denise. Your thinking is inventive girl. :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

My nephew playing with his dog when it was a puppy...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My nephew playing with his dog when it was a puppy...



Oh that was over-the-top wonderful!!  Omg, I can watch that over and over!  Thanks Seabreeze, this was just the best!! Wanted to rep you but have to wait  Technology is so wonderful when we can capture moments like that


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my dearest friends had this posted today on Facebook, LOL! I thought it was way appropriate, lol!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Is that your kitty TG, did you get him interested in the military?  Have you got a savings plan started for his college, inquiring minds want to know.  Frankly, I would think you would have him in training to be the best kitty-surfer that ever lived!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Is that your kitty TG, did you get him interested in the military?  Have you got a savings plan started for his college, inquiring minds want to know.  Frankly, I would think you would have him in training to be the best kitty-surfer that ever lived!!



I take no responsibility for That Cat . . . !


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well I'd be proud to have a kitty that smart


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a cool toy to play with, and Italian Air-Ship, it says the man painted clouds on his ceiling while he flew them...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

Little girl has homemade obstacle course that she made with her dad, and Violet the hamster does a trial run...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a cool toy to play with, and Italian Air-Ship, it says the man painted clouds on his ceiling while he flew them...



This was so cool Seabreeze!  Wasn't that man a sweetie  I just loved watching the vid, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Little girl has homemade obstacle course that she made with her dad, and Violet the hamster does a trial run...



Oh I loved this soooooooo much!! Thank you for posting it Seabreeze, so fun!!  Darling lil thang and fearless too hey!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Is that your kitty TG, did you get him interested in the military?  Have you got a savings plan started for his college, inquiring minds want to know.  Frankly, I would think you would have him in training to be the best kitty-surfer that ever lived!![/QUOTE)
> 
> TAKE NOTE!!
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nosaurs-replaced-with-giant-cats-9176450.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gael said:


> nwlady said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your kitty TG, did you get him interested in the military?  Have you got a savings plan started for his college, inquiring minds want to know.  Frankly, I would think you would have him in training to be the best kitty-surfer that ever lived!![/QUOTE)
> ...


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Gael said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, you'd never look at kitties the same would you, LOL!!  Did you ever see an old movie called The Incredible Shrinking Man?  That was a good flic, well, unless you put yourself in his shoes,
> ...


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gael said:


> nwlady said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I have a lock on the fridge now.:lol1:
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gael said:


>



Oh yeah, armed and dangerous


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh yeah, armed and dangerous



With an agenda and an attitude to match!layful:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a great cat video! I've already sent the link to my daughters and granddaughters, all of whom have cats.

I like to write. When my two youngest grandkids were about 2 and 4, I visited them and, of course took many pictures of them playing, etc. I decided to put the pictures together to illustrate a story. The 4-year-old had red shoes that she loved, which looked like Dorothy's ruby slippers. So the big plot of my story was about Larkin losing her ruby slippers and how she and her sister hunted all over the house, and they finally turned up in the refrigerator. I printed out the book and gave it to them, and they loved it.

On a later visit, when they were older, I wrote a science-fiction mystery about Max, their cat.  I had a couple of pictures of big fat yellow Max playing with a cell phone, where it looks like he is talking on it. So he's supposed to be a space alien calling his home planet. That one came out pretty funny also.

They're teenagers now, and beyond my writing level for stories. But I know they treasure those early books. Writing them was a joy, and definitely qualifies as "playing."

Good topic!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

They are hilarious! Try to snuggle them and many times, they are very independent, like "I want to be alone".  But be busy on the phone, or anything else and it's "me, me, me" "pay attention to me", LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunny said:


> That's a great cat video! I've already sent the link to my daughters and granddaughters, all of whom have cats.
> 
> I like to write. When my two youngest grandkids were about 2 and 4, I visited them and, of course took many pictures of them playing, etc. I decided to put the pictures together to illustrate a story. The 4-year-old had red shoes that she loved, which looked like Dorothy's ruby slippers. So the big plot of my story was about Larkin losing her ruby slippers and how she and her sister hunted all over the house, and they finally turned up in the refrigerator. I printed out the book and gave it to them, and they loved it.
> 
> ...



Oh this sounds amazing Sunny!  Have you ever thought about writing for other children?  How about writing for me, LOL!!  You must be very talented, and creative


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunny said:


> That's a great cat video! I've already sent the link to my daughters and granddaughters, all of whom have cats.
> 
> I like to write. When my two youngest grandkids were about 2 and 4, I visited them and, of course took many pictures of them playing, etc. I decided to put the pictures together to illustrate a story. The 4-year-old had red shoes that she loved, which looked like Dorothy's ruby slippers. So the big plot of my story was about Larkin losing her ruby slippers and how she and her sister hunted all over the house, and they finally turned up in the refrigerator. I printed out the book and gave it to them, and they loved it.
> 
> ...



Hope they enjoy it, Sunny!

And how wonderful that you created those stories for your family. You could think about seeing into getting them published so that the world could enjoy them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's a people toy that these kitties like to play with...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a people toy that these kitties like to play with...



Actually, it's an assignment in their Physics 1A Lab . . .


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a people toy that these kitties like to play with...



Oh loved it Seabreeze, LOL, I knew that curtain thing was gonna fly before to long, that one slinkin back waitin to attack, LOL!! thanks for this


----------

